# Ovariectomy...opinions?



## annie827 (Jan 11, 2005)

I meant ovariectomy...oops
just wondering...pros and cons of removing just the ovaries opposed to complete hysterectomy or ovary sparing. What I have read, so far, is that it just makes for a quicker recovery, smaller incision and less pain.
Very confusing with these new spay options out there!
Would appreciate any other info.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes it is alot to think about. Studies show hormones are beneficial to health. In people who need hysterectomies they opt to keep the ovaries if possible. I have heard it was not to long ago they use to take everything out. There is a Facebook page about keeping the ovaries. 
https://m.facebook.com/groups/alter...ef=group_header&view=group&id=798212070264181


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Yet the hormone cycle is different in woman than in bitches. It seems to me that neutering a male dog and loss of testosterone is more of a change for them than spaying a female as far as behaviour goes. Bitches only get funny, like with PMS, or extreme clingyness, or more reactive and emotional twice a year and for for a short time. I think having hormones while the young dog is growing is beneficial, sure. I notice that male police and military dogs (not drug and bomb sniffers) are almost never neutered while bitches almost always are done with ovariohysterectomy.

I had them left in me. But my new gyno says Why? All they will do is have a chance to get ovarian cancer. Now I have to take estrogen anyway (my choice).


----------



## annie827 (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank you! Will check out the link


----------



## annie827 (Jan 11, 2005)

I ended up having everything out. Wish I kept the ovaries. The decisions are so very hard to make
Thank you


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I’m struggling the same question with Luna. I had talked to a few vets and they do not do it but I can travel. Not an easy decision still reading about it. If I do decide to do the complete spay I will wait till Luna is a bit older she is only 1 years old so I have time and will be just as unsure!


----------



## annie827 (Jan 11, 2005)

Jenny, the more that I’m researching, it appears that taking just the ovaries is the same as a full hysterectomy and the benefit is a quicker recovery time, smaller incision and less pain. I can’t find anything negative written.
I have time also so I guess I’ll just keep researching ?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes I don’t know much about a ovariectomy. I will have to research that myself. The full spay’s dogs recover remarkably fast- 10 days. I did have many females spayed early that lived long healthy lives. I do know hormones are beneficial. I wonder if it’s like the oss where stump pyo can be a concern if all not removed.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

If the uterus is left but without heat periods from no ovaries can there still be risk of pyometra?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nurse Bishop said:


> If the uterus is left but without heat periods from no ovaries can there still be risk of pyometra?


I was told "No" because you take away the hormones. I think it is similar than a full spay, hormone-wise. I wonder if the uterus saving surgery has less side effects than the ovary sparing one especially at a later age. (Deja is 4 years old). It seems with humans that the uterus helps support the internal organs. Not sure if this translates to dogs as well.


----------



## annie827 (Jan 11, 2005)

I believe with the ovary sparing, that they can still go through some kind of a heat cycle and if they are around an intact male, there can be problems. If you don’t want to contend with that, I think taking the ovaries would be a better choice. There is no risk for pyo once the ovaries are gone.
Similar to a full spay but with less recovery and pain.
I was talking to my vet and she mentioned something about having less thyroid problems also. I didn’t get into it that much but will definitely go over everything in detail when I’m ready to spay


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes no risk of pyo once the ovaries were gone yes. My concern and what I was questioning -if there are the same risks if ovarian tissue is left behind as their is still risk of stump pyo if uterine tissue is left behind in ovary sparing spays. I suppose you would have to really trust your vet. I know skilled surgeons and laser surgery makes a world of a difference even if for a full spay.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jenny720 said:


> Yes no risk of pyo once the ovaries were gone yes. My concern and what I was questioning -if there are the same risks if ovarian tissue is left behind as their is still risk of stump pyo if uterine tissue is left behind in ovary sparing spays. I suppose you would have to really trust your vet. I know skilled surgeons and laser surgery makes a world of a difference even if for a full spay.


Yes, the stump can still cause a Pyo so that in itself is not a reassurance for me. Also being bred (no risk for pregnancy) can cause injury because of the changes needed for that kind of surgery according to my vet. I don't recall the details regarding the 'why'.
I will see how it plays out with the male pup if he grows up. If it is do-able, I will leave her intact, possibly board her at the breeder during her heat,


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes no risk of pyo once the ovaries were gone yes. My concern and what I was questioning -if there are the same risks if ovarian tissue is left behind as their is still risk of stump pyo if uterine tissue is left behind in ovary sparing spays. I suppose you would have to really trust your vet. I know skilled surgeons and laser surgery makes a world of a difference even if for a full spay.
> ...


No not very reassuring. A relative has boxers a intact male and female the breeder lives around the block so they board her at the breeders when the female is in heat. Which works out great that way. They also get to board the dogs when they go away so equally lucky!


----------



## annie827 (Jan 11, 2005)

Very good points being shared. I know that in the UK, all spays are done with removing only the ovaries. I’ve read that when this person from the UK brought his dog to the US, his vet told him that his dog was not spayed. He explained that this was how we, in the UK, do it. 
So, I presume that this is a very new procedure that many vets are not familiar with. I know that the uterine sparing is becoming very popular among vets but I think I would have more concerns about that procedure opposed to the ovary removal.
Decision, decisions!! I’m leaning towards the removal of ovaries with the conversation of concern about leaving any ovarian tissue behind.
Thank you all for your input ? Very informative.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

I had to google to see what you were talking about. In the UK it's often called by a different name and can only be done for bitches over a certain weight (which is all GSD's ) and not all vets do it. My girl had what we refer to here a 'Lap Spay', 3 months after her first heat. Small wounds, very little recovery time which was great for my 'busy' pup. In fact apart from a shaved stomach and a check up after a week, you wouldn't know she had had it. A more expensive option here but for us it was worth it.


----------



## annie827 (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry, that’s what I get for reading 1 article..can’t find much about this.
I’m glad to hear that she did so well! Will probably do the same with my girl ?


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

annie827 said:


> Jenny, the more that I’m researching, it appears that taking just the ovaries is the same as a full hysterectomy and the benefit is a quicker recovery time, smaller incision and less pain. I can’t find anything negative written.
> I have time also so I guess I’ll just keep researching ?


I'm also researching this (will spay my girl in March) and agree that a Laparoscopic Spay's (Ovariectomy) main advantages is a much less invasive surgery, less pain and quicker recovery.

Looks like in my area I have three common options - 

Low Cost Spay, full hysterectomy - less than $100 - Often very experienced/capable vets that are able to perform the surgery FAST. Typically a non-monitored anesthesia, no pre-surgery blood work. Problems might get missed.

Full Service Vet, full hysterectomy - $400-$700 - Pre-op blood work to look for possible issues and select best anesthesia. Will probably monitor vitals during surgery. Most likely use an IV for fluids. And hopefully catch any problems early.

Laparoscopic Spay, Ovariectomy - $700-$1200 - less invasive surgery, less pain and quicker recovery

Still not sure what to do, but leaning towards Ovariectiomy.


----------



## annie827 (Jan 11, 2005)

Solamar, I agree. I think, though it’s a little pricey, it’s worth it. 
IMO, I wouldn’t do any surgery without a blood workup. You just never know if there’s something going on, and I can’t believe that they would not monitor while under anesthesia!
I’ll be speaking to my vet on Thursday to pick her brains. If all sounds good, I’ll be scheduling in 2 weeks. I can’t research any longer....I’m going blind! Lol
Wishing you luck in whatever you decide ?


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

@annie827 What did you end up doing? I'm curious and have been researching as well. If you have any good links that would be great. I have a lot of time to make a decision still, Mei is only 5 months.


----------



## annie827 (Jan 11, 2005)

Omg Mei! I’m so sorry for not getting back to you. I haven’t been on the computer for a while.
I’m sure that you already spayed you pup, but in case you haven’t yet...
I did do the ovary sparing. I liked the fact that she will keep her hormones and eliminate, or reduce the certain cancers and joint problems that may have occurred. She did well. A quick recovery, and discomfort for one night.
My other girl had the conventional spay and did very well also. She lived till 13 years with no major problems.
Who knows...either way I think it comes down to a personal decision. ?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I was planning on maybe a partial spay but her last heat was weird: undefined start and bleeding for more than three weeks. Her moods were over the top as well, compared to previous heats. She is 5 years old and will be fully spayed in a few months. I also don't want to worry about pyo anymore.


----------



## superczar (Dec 13, 2017)

I got my female Indian Pariah undergo a uterus removal (hystrectomy?) 4 years ago or so when she was about 1 year old and my male GSD was 6 months
The recovery took a week and a half - I would gladly recommend a procedure that keeps the hormones intact 
The only downside is that the household gets somewhat unmanageable for brief period when she comes in heat but I can live with that


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

annie827 said:


> Omg Mei! I’m so sorry for not getting back to you. I haven’t been on the computer for a while.
> I’m sure that you already spayed you pup, but in case you haven’t yet...
> I did do the ovary sparing. I liked the fact that she will keep her hormones and eliminate, or reduce the certain cancers and joint problems that may have occurred. She did well. A quick recovery, and discomfort for one night.
> My other girl had the conventional spay and did very well also. She lived till 13 years with no major problems.
> Who knows...either way I think it comes down to a personal decision. ?


Hey, thanks! No, she's just about to hit a year old in a couple weeks, so she's still intact. I'm not planning on doing any procedure until shes at least two years. Her first heat came at like 6 or 7 months and wasn't as bad as I thought it would be! 

So you did ovarian spare? You, and the girl of course, like the results? Does she still go into heat with this procedure? I still got a lot of research to do!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mei said:


> Does she still go into heat with this procedure? I still got a lot of research to do!


Since they retain their hormones they will go into heat and are attractive to males.The only benefit is that she won't bleed. My vet said that the left "uterus stump" can stil get infected and if she were to mate, it can cause vaginal injury due to the altered tissue. These considerations made me decide for a full spay but it is a personal decision of course.
My earlier fear of urinary incontinence due to a full spay was eased by a retired vet whose experience in this regard was more an issue with Rottweilers and Dobermanns and not so much with our beauties.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

What Wolfy dog said and again personal decision.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My vet doesn’t do them. How do you find one that does? Not that I need it any time soon. My male is intact and they don’t do vasectomies in male dogs either.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know there is a Facebook page on ovariectomy that can direct you to a vet often it entails traveling. You do want to go to a vet you trust and highly recommended. People may have some recommendations you can look into and research.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/alternativealteringinfo/?ref=group_header&view=group


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EmNkhQ-L77yMxF0RA6b3_AVprBUl5Q_rg8XTNr6TQ_4/mobilebasic


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Since they retain their hormones they will go into heat and are attractive to males.The only benefit is that she won't bleed. My vet said that the left "uterus stump" can stil get infected and if she were to mate, it can cause vaginal injury due to the altered tissue. These considerations made me decide for a full spay but it is a personal decision of course.
> My earlier fear of urinary incontinence due to a full spay was eased by a retired vet whose experience in this regard was more an issue with Rottweilers and Dobermanns and not so much with our beauties.


Really? I've seen dogs of all shapes, sizes, and breeds with urinary incontinence due to spay. I wasn't aware it much to do with specific breeds. One of them I just saw recently being rehomed I think was a GSD/herding breed mix. I know the age of spay can definitely play apart. If it's more prevalent in rotties/Dobermans that would indicate an underlying issue in the breed to me which could be interesting.

Edit:

https://www.merck-animal-health-usa.com/dp/49

Just glanced at this article and something popped out at me that I hadn't considered. I do know that improperly docked tails can cause urinary incontinence as the nerves that come out of the spine that help to control the bladder come out toward the base of the tail. Hence why people can urinate themselves if they hit their tailbones hard enough. So this wouldn't be spay incontince or perhaps improper docking combined with spay gives them a higher chance. If he had issues with it with dogs he personally docked he could've been cutting tails too short. If it's the breed in general though that would be my first guess. And interestingly enough GSDs are on the increased risk list with docked tail breeds.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Thank you Jenny. There is one within driving distance if I need it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think she mentioned is what the vet saw- their experience. Some vets are familiar with a certain breed and patients do flock to those vets. I do not believe it’s breed specific but do wonder if it is genetic.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luvshepherds-Awesome! I’m glad you found someone!


----------

